

Logical Increments – Computer parts picker - nfriedly
http://www.logicalincrements.com/

======
nfriedly
Does anyone else find it utterly amazing how inexpensive desktop computing
bepower can be these days?

------
suprjami
Been visiting /g/ hey.

------
NwmG
This is really helpful

